# Dryfall estimate of product



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

Looking for some insight…working on a 3,000 sf bank renovation into office/labs. The drop ceiling and electrical has mostly been pulled, minimal hvac is remaining. They want the roof deck and metal trusses sprayed w dryfall. I’ve got the smooth surface estimating down (ie if it were a sheet rock ceiling I wouldn’t be asking here🤣) but unsure of close to how many gallons of dryfall I’ll need. From what I’ve been told the number of gallons will be higher. 

Anyone have a “dryfall sprayed uses x gallons per SF?” Based on your own experiences?

Appreciate any insight!!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

You can ball park it take the box square footage and double it


----------



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> You can ball park it take the box square footage and double it


As in 6,000 sf?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

For the decking yes just double it. For the bar joists just consider it to be a solid piece of material since there is so much waste spraying a joist it is easier to consider it solid for both sides. Spraying duct work and hvac it is more guess work a lot of times.


----------



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

Awesome…thanks for the help and suggestions!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

if I am spraying a ton of it. I like to run two guns one with a say a two inch fan and the other as big as I can find tip wise. The 2 inch for bar joist the other one for the deck. It save a bunch of paint.


----------



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> if I am spraying a ton of it. I like to run two guns one with a say a two inch fan and the other as big as I can find tip wise. The 2 inch for bar joist the other one for the deck. It save a bunch of paint.


That is a great idea! Thanks…


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I've found that bar joists will take every bit as much product as the roof deck, so my scheme is to figure roof deck, double that number to account for the bar joists and add maybe 20% for mechanicals, but mechanicals vary, so you have to see how much duct/conduit there really is. Historically, 20% has been close on materials for mechanicals. That's my scheme, at least.


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 7, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> if I am spraying a ton of it. I like to run two guns one with a say a two inch fan and the other as big as I can find tip wise. The 2 inch for bar joist the other one for the deck. It save a bunch of paint.


Have you tried the switch tips?


----------



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ve only done one work session over there this week, and have 1/2 of the building sprayed…seems like the doubling the SF number is a pretty good estimate and starting point.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

Unless theres a ton of utilities up there we usually use anywhere from 75-90 sf/gal for material consumption on a standard 4' span bar joist deck. Seems to work out pretty good when we recap our jobs.


----------

